# DWA Snakes



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

Is anyone selling any copperheads or does anyone know any shops that do


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I know that Wrigglies in Dunstable and Shropshire Exotics stock DWA species, but don't know whether they're currently listing copperheads.

Has your DWA licence application gone well?


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

my partner will be applying next year but trying to find Some people or shops that selling dwas


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have one that I may sell


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok how much would you be selling it for ?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

About £100 I recon


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok would you post ?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Proud_Mummy said:


> Ok would you post ?


 
I know I'm butting in, but isn't it a little early for those sort of details as you haven't even applied for the license yet, never mind got one?


Plus, I doubt any reputable snake owner/breeder would post a snake let alone a venomous one. There may be some who would allow a venomous snake to be couriored, but even then, how will you do all the paperwork?


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

Im just getting info


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Of course, prices (and availability!) are likely to change a lot between now and "when you get your licence" even if you applied for it first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Understood.

In terms of snakes, DWA specifically, it is ALWAYS best to pick up the animal in person. That way you can check its health, make sure it has the colour and pattern you desire and all the other things so important when purchasing animals.

When buying DWA animals you will also need to produce a copy of your license and the buyer will need to take a copy. This wouldn't be impossible to do remotely, but I would imagine most venomous keepers wouldn't be happy doing it that way.


Good luck with the application.

What sort of snake experience do you have and have you or your husband got a mentor yet?


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

Hes been keeping snakes now for 5year he has 2 kingsnakes a corn 2pythons 3 rat snakes and a western hognose and no we dont as of yet cant seem to find any in are area to be honest


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Have you tried asking in the DWA forum? It may take time for you to build up a reputation where a venomous keeper would feel it's worth investing the time and effort in training someone - there are a lot of 'glory seekers' and people who decide to keep hot snakes on a whim. 

Personally, I love them, but I love them in someone else's care. I'm nervous enough when one of my falsies is in a hissy fit!


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

He dont want them for glory he wants them cos he loves snakes he hates it when people get them so they just say oh look at me i have a vem-snake he hates that thats not why he wants them.


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Proud_Mummy said:


> He dont want them for glory he wants them cos he loves snakes he hates it when people get them so they just say oh look at me i have a vem-snake he hates that thats not why he wants them.


Out of interest, why does he want them?


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

Because he loves snake and he thinks their beautiful and hes been into snake from the age of 12 and likes a challenge


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

What about *venomous* species - and a copperhead particularly - does he like specifically, that he can't / doesn't get from non-venomous ones?

I must admit that I *personally* wouldn't feel confident having venomous if I'd only had a few fairly bombproof colubrids. Heck, I've kept quite a few species and I am still forming an idea of exactly what species I think it's maybe possibly possible for me to manage, and the list is very, very, VERY short at this point.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

why isnt he on here asking all the questions then??? he would have been better coming on here himself and asking. no offence but I wouldnt have got someone else to find out this sort of stuff for me. id have come on myself and asked


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

3000 species of snake only around 10% are venomous, so that leaves 90% of snake species that you can keep without a licence. I f you go into venomous thatsa lot of animals that are just as wonderfull and as challenging, and some more so, than venomous.


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

I have to agree. You can love snakes and think they're beautiful and appreciate them since the age of 12 without ever having to own a venemous snake.


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

He is on here asking i just thought id help him out


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

I went "mad" trying to get a DWA, and TBH i gave up, i spent a mint turning my shed into a rep house, and in the end, i changed my mind, as has been said here theres 1000s of Non Vens that can be a handful, and at worse if/when u get tagged its no real biggy. I wish you all the luck in the world if your plans go ahead. But really think long and hard about going down that route. I've been around snakes for over 20 yrs and worked with them for over 10 yrs, and TBH now i've chilled out to the idea of getting a DWA i feel it was the right choise for me.

Be happy and if thats what your hearts set on, then go for it, just follow any advise u get here, these peeps know there stuff :2thumb: . Get someone who's willing to help train you up, and watch all you can : victory:


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

he has really got his heart set on it but he cant really find anyone who will mentor him


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

Proud_Mummy said:


> he has really got his heart set on it but he cant really find anyone who will mentor him


Ask around the rep shops near you, am sure you'll find someone who can help you : victory:


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

My partner is doing a reptile room now how did you get power too it ??


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Proud_Mummy said:


> My partner is doing a reptile room now how did you get power too it ??


Depends where it is...


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

Proud_Mummy said:


> My partner is doing a reptile room now how did you get power too it ??



I just drilled a hole in the shed, and also into the house, fed the cable in, and plugged in a 4 way. Just make sure you use the GREY power cable, its thicker and the same as most electrical people use. Its a bit of a :censor: to wire the plug on as its thicker than the normal orange stuff


----------



## rinkels (Jun 17, 2011)

Proud_Mummy said:


> he has really got his heart set on it but he cant really find anyone who will mentor him


is it your otherhalf that wants to keep hots


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

he needs like 10 plug sockets so he was thinking mains .


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Using the grey weather proof cable as a spur from an existing ring *should* be fine. But if he is that unsure of electrics I would speak to an electrician to do the work for you. Shoddy electrics + heating elements = potential disaster. If you are unsure mains electricity is not something to be messing around with.

It also depends how far the out building is from the house. If it's a distance you *may* need to put another ring in. 

Also, I have no idea about the dwa inspection but I would imagine they would want to see at least a rcd protected circuit or mini fuse board or similar.


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper (May 1, 2011)

he know what he is doing he wants to put in a new ring but we have a old consumer unit which takes the old Type 1 mcbs but he has found 1 on ebay and wants to buy a 2 way consumer unit ( garage unit) to run the lights and sockets and from the consumer unit in the house to the (garage) consumer unit he wants to use 4mm twin and earth and use 2.5 twin and earth for the sockets and 1.5 for the lights but he dont know if he should use a 32 amp or 40 amp mcb in the consumer unit in the house to run that all from ? and how much it would cost to have the new mcb installed and the wireing to be connected to it.


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

Oops sorry babe i was login on yours 

he know what he is doing he wants to put in a new ring but we have a old consumer unit which takes the old Type 1 mcbs but he has found 1 on ebay and wants to buy a 2 way consumer unit ( garage unit) to run the lights and sockets and from the consumer unit in the house to the (garage) consumer unit he wants to use 4mm twin and earth and use 2.5 twin and earth for the sockets and 1.5 for the lights but he dont know if he should use a 32 amp or 40 amp mcb in the consumer unit in the house to run that all from ? and how much it would cost to have the new mcb installed and the wireing to be connected to it.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

David_Reptile Keeper said:


> he know what he is doing he wants to put in a new ring but we have a old consumer unit which takes the old Type 1 mcbs but he has found 1 on ebay and wants to buy a 2 way consumer unit ( garage unit) to run the lights and sockets and from the consumer unit in the house to the (garage) consumer unit he wants to use 4mm twin and earth and use 2.5 twin and earth for the sockets and 1.5 for the lights but he dont know if he should use a 32 amp or 40 amp mcb in the consumer unit in the house to run that all from ? and how much it would cost to have the new mcb installed and the wireing to be connected to it.


Now I can see why he didnt want to ask himself :lol2:


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

why would that be then


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Proud_Mummy said:


> why would that be then


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/685553-dwal.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

SiUK said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/685553-dwal.html


 
:lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Excellent advice from experienced keepers.

Instead of heeding that advice, it is ignored and he gets his other half to post the same thread three months later.

Can you see why people think he may not quite be mature or experienced enough for venomous keeping?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

oh dear....
Proud Mummy I told you some days ago to contact a guy? did you even message him?


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> oh dear....
> Proud Mummy I told you some days ago to contact a guy? did you even message him?


I very much doubt it. But at least we can all hope the stringent checks that will be carried out in the DWAL application process will realise they are nowhere near ready (in experience or maturity) to be granted a DWAL.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mstypical said:


> I very much doubt it. But at least we can all hope the stringent checks that will be carried out in the DWAL application process will realise they are nowhere near ready (in experience or maturity) to be granted a DWAL.


 
It is concerning, the last thing we all need at the minute is bad publicity.:whistling2:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

ha lmao I didnt realise it was for the king cobra guy.


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

he ain't asked me to do it im doing it for him as he is on a job course at the mo and he has learnt a lot since he was last on here give him a break


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Proud_Mummy said:


> he ain't asked me to do it im doing it for him as he is on a job course at the mo and he has learnt a lot since he was last on here give him a break


In fairness you did just ask if I could post a venomous snake to you :gasp:


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Proud_Mummy said:


> Oops sorry babe i was login on yours
> 
> he know what he is doing he wants to put in a new ring but we have a old consumer unit which takes the old Type 1 mcbs but he has found 1 on ebay and wants to buy a 2 way consumer unit ( garage unit) to run the lights and sockets and from the consumer unit in the house to the (garage) consumer unit he wants to use 4mm twin and earth and use 2.5 twin and earth for the sockets and 1.5 for the lights but he dont know if he should use a 32 amp or 40 amp mcb in the consumer unit in the house to run that all from ? and how much it would cost to have the new mcb installed and the wireing to be connected to it.
> Edit/Delete Message


He knows what he is doing but can't calculate ampage on a circuit or read 17th edition.

Yup.

This is gonna end well.

Can I suggest speaking to an electrician? Getting a quote can't be done online accurately. You 
need to see the job to work out how long its gonna take. Time will be easily 80% of the job cost here. You're also asking a technical electrical question on a reptile forum..... While I am sure there are one or two sparkies on here there isn't exactly going to be a glut of them.

Btw I'm not an electrician, I know a bit and I could probably technicaly do it. But I realise my limitations and that sometimes things are best left to the pros.....


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

yeah he does hes been told a 32 or 40amp will be fine so he was right and to do with the 17th it don't say no where he cant do the work as long as he gets a electrician to make the connections so stop trying to be a smart ass could of you worked it out probs not he rewired his mums house so yeah i think he knows what he is doing.




And when i said send i meant would you bring if i paid petrol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Proud_Mummy said:


> yeah he does hes been told a 32 or 40amp will be fine so he was right and to do with the 17th it don't say no where he cant do the work as long as he gets a electrician to make the connections so stop trying to be a smart ass could of you worked it out probs not he rewired his mums house so yeah i think he knows what he is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Same bad attitude, you sure your not him but in "drag"


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

how am i the one with a attitude i understand where your all coming from and i do admit he tried jumping into it all too fast he needs a few more years under his belt yet as i know your all right as even the pros get hurt like the king cobra guy which is a big loss to everyone i was planning to go visit it when he opened it too the public.So i know your all right


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Proud_Mummy said:


> how am i the one with a attitude i understand where your all coming from and i do admit he tried jumping into it all too fast he needs a few more years under his belt yet as i know your all right as even the pros get hurt like the king cobra guy which is a big loss to everyone i was planning to go visit it when he opened it too the public.So i know your all right


Surely you understand, this is a complete contradiction of your original post. You wanted to know where you could get a DWA snake. Answers will be irrelevant if you are going to wait a few years.


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

He rewired his mum's house but he's not qualified to do it and wanted to know how to lay a single feed to an outbuilding? Concerning.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Proud_Mummy said:


> how am i the one with a attitude i understand where your all coming from and i do admit he tried jumping into it all too fast he needs a few more years under his belt yet as i know your all right as even the pros get hurt like the king cobra guy which is a big loss to everyone i was planning to go visit it when he opened it too the public.So i know your all right


 
Then maybe being less aggressive and confrontational with how you are coming acroos is what is called for, calling some one a smart ass isnt exactly going to win you friends.


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

yes he rewired it but a electrician make all the connections to the c/u


And i was just looking for people who breed them why do people jump down my throat some people are just so rude


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I wasn't rude.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Proud_Mummy said:


> yes he rewired it but a electrician make all the connections to the c/u
> 
> 
> And i was just looking for people who breed them why do people jump down my throat some people are just so rude


 
Because you are so blunt, why would any one who breeds potentially deadly snakes tell some one they dont know what they have?


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

what?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Jaggers said:


> Same bad attitude, you sure your not him but in "drag"


I could be wrong, but I have just looked through both, and both posting styles are conveniently the same?


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

People respond in a similar way to how you interact with them. You have snapped at and had a go at anyone who offers advice to you which you don't want to hear and ignored any questions which don't support your plans. 

And anyone asking 'whether people will post me a venomous snake' which is both illegal and dangerous is going to provoke some fairly strong reactions. If you're serious about getting advice on DWA keeping, some of the people responding on here are the best in the country so try to be a little more respectful and grateful for their time and you'll get a far kinder response. Try it.


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

probs because we both have dyslexia


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Proud_Mummy said:


> yeah he does hes been told a 32 or 40amp will be fine so he was right and to do with the 17th it don't say no where he cant do the work as long as he gets a electrician to make the connections so stop trying to be a smart ass could of you worked it out probs not he rewired his mums house so yeah i think he knows what he is doing.
> 
> 
> And when i said send i meant would you bring if i paid petrol.


I am well aware what the 17th does and doesn't say. I was opining that he would be better of looking there as it does cover the use mcbs in domestic properties rather then asking in a reptile forum....

And yes I could work it out if I put the effort in. But why would I when I can ring a sparky and find out? You conveniently didn't read the last bit of my post did you...

It's about knowing limitations of knowledge.


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok im sorry if people took what i said the wrong way i don't want to argue with people as i know you all know way more than than me and David do


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Proud_Mummy said:


> Ok im sorry if people took what i said the wrong way i don't want to argue with people as i know you all know way more than than me and David do


 
Best thing to do is to read posts all the past ones on how to start looking in to getting a DWA animal, theres loads of posts asking the same thing. 

Also if/when you get the licence I think you will find its easier than you thought to get a snake that would be suitable for a beginner. Also once you have read and shown that you are trust worthy and are willing to take advice, ask the right questions you may just make a few friends in the right places and get a mentor rather than coming on and being unknown saying I want a king cobra how do I get it I want a mentor.

Mix in with everyone talk discuss things learn, make friends and when your ready you may just get what your after then.

Main thing though is calm down in your posts dont be defensive if some one says something that you feel is wrong or dont understand why they have advised that ask them.

There is a thread about what is wrong with trainer snakes or something like that read it and you will realise why people are saying your not ready.


----------



## Proud_Mummy (Aug 10, 2011)

No hard feelings


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

why not look into getting some Buthid scorpions.
centruroides scorpions make a great starter hot scorpion. they're communal, quite fast and the sting isn't too bad.
could get a bit or experience with scorpions because you're most likely not going to die from a scorpion sting, apart from A.A L. quin and a few others


----------

